# new setup with slimline 3d background (improved pics)



## Louie13 (Jun 2, 2010)

Still not getting the hang of photography but better than a camera phone. Think it will look nicer with some more algae growing on the 3d background and rocks for a more natural look. Thanks to Matt for the background!


----------



## TailorJay (Jul 13, 2010)

what kind of background is that? and who makes it? seems like a good idea for smaller tanks.


----------



## Pali (Dec 22, 2009)

looking good!


----------



## Louie13 (Jun 2, 2010)

Thanks Pomi 

TailorJay it is from designs by nature. Actually the slimline's are perfect for small tanks because they take up very little tank space. Maybe around 1.5". Especially when you have it setup flush against the back glass. Downside is not be able to hide your equipment. Plus is that you can install it without even draining your tank and having to use any silicon. But you can drain and silicone and install it far away enough to hide your stuff but for me even though I have 18" of depth I wanted to keep as much real estate available as possible.


----------



## Louie13 (Jun 2, 2010)

Sorry meant to say pali!


----------

